# Safe free hand routing / Building a vacuum bit guard



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many years ago Wood Magazine contacted Rick Rosendahl of the Router Workshop for advice on a safe way to rout free hand with a bearing guided bit. Photo 1 shows the results of that conversation: a safety starting pin and a guard over the bit. Photo 2 shows the version of a bit guard used by the Router Workshop. This guard was removed for filming so you could see more details of the set up and process. Since then we have all learned that dust collection doesn't just simplify clean up, it is a very important health consideration. I wanted a simple device that would collect the dust, provide a guard over the bit and act as a starting pin. Photo 3 shows what I came up with, what I call the VacGuard. I used Baltic birch plywood but you can use any 1/2" material you have available. After cutting the materials to size I stacked the 3" pieces on top of each other and placed the 2-1/2" pieces along side. I used a straight edge to mark a line from the inside edge of the short piece to the long piece. This line is a reference for cutting the box at an angle after it is assembled. I set up a 1/2" bit in my table; 1/4" high with 1/4" exposed outside of the fence. I routed all four sides of the 3" square and 3 sides of the long pieces. The next step was to mark center of the 3" square and drill a hole using a 2-1/4" hole saw. I dry fit the pieces then glued them up and added pin nails so I wouldn't have to wait for the glue to dry. You could just clamp this and wait till the glue is set. Then I sawed the box off along my marked line. I used a hole saw to cut the plastic bit guard and then sanded the edges smooth. This could also be done using a band saw. You need to drill and countersink two holes for the #6 x 1/2" screws. I attached the flashlight in the center of the guard with hot melt glue. The hose from a shop vac fits securely in the 2-1/4" hole and a Quick Grip clamp is the perfect way to fasten the VacGuard to the table. The last photo shows the VacGuard set up and ready to use. Simply center the flashlight over the bit and clamp in place. The box edge works as a safety starting pin to get you safely onto the bit. This is a simple project that anyone can and should build.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way, if you have a fence on your router table why not use it 

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/12981-bogydave.html

====


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The VacGuard gives 270° access to the bit which is usefull for routing shapes.


----------



## routerroy (Mar 6, 2010)

*goos stuff*



Mike said:


> The VacGuard gives 270° access to the bit which is usefull for routing shapes.


a great flexible way to add safety and vacume to those shapes--and fulcrum is built-in!


----------



## Tuttlewood (Jul 29, 2011)

*Modification*

I would bevel the intake ends of the "VacGuard" to ease inflow of air, and dust.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Arthur, I understand what you are saying. The vacuum from a shop vac is strong enough that it gathers all the dust as is.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice job Mike, best one I have seen so far. Nice job on video also.


----------



## Saiyoot (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I learn new things every time I come to this site.


----------



## pdmie (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips and pictures. I am going to build one of these as my vac system that came with my table (ryobi) does not do well at all.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for this information. I am going to build one of these next.

Good explanation, simple and easy to do !


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I especially like the pen light idea Mike.


----------



## Sunshine0103 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, Mike! Excellent job! After the skis, this will be next on my list. Awesome! Anyone of you designed something I can build and use on my miter saw for dust collection? It makes the biggest mess and I haven't found anything that will get all of the dust!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sondra, I removed the end from a small ShopVac hose and it fits perfectly in my Craftsman miter saw. It does a reasonable job of collecting the dust.


----------



## partimer70 (Mar 13, 2011)

*VacGuard plexi size*

Mike, I am starting to build the vacguard, but don't see the size of the plexi circle. Would you please update? 
Thank you, Partimer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, this is in the parts list as 4-3/4" x 1/4" thick. The exact size is not critical, about 5" diameter. Please share a photo when you are done and tell us how you like the design.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay Mike... figger a way to install one into my free-hand work table... that's great for a table, but it won't work on my work bench. The piece I'm usually working on sits where you see my purse.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay Mike... figger a way to install one into my free-hand work table... that's great for a table, but it won't work on my work bench. The piece I'm usually working on sits where you see my purse.


Barb, I always like your work but I'm even more amazed that you produce it in such tight quarters. Wow! My two-car garage is like a football stadium compared to your work space. I'll never complain about too little space again. :haha:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL Oliver! I'm still giggling! 

I'm gonna post a few pics (that I just found) of Beastie. While He's narrow, he is 27'
long, and the work that my husband did in creating all the tables is nothing short of
inspiring to me. While simple, they work well. Also, the way he utilized the space I
have, I feel super lucky. He and my daughter are the organized. I'm the "throw all 
over the place and "EEEEK" person lol"


----------



## cdnwine (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Mike, I'm a new user just making his way around the site. Your video about safe free routing is interesting, it's simple and it works.

Thanks,
Andre


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunshine0103 said:


> Thanks, Mike! Excellent job! After the skis, this will be next on my list. Awesome! Anyone of you designed something I can build and use on my miter saw for dust collection? It makes the biggest mess and I haven't found anything that will get all of the dust!


Interesting that someone is asking about this, however long ago it was. I was cleaning my basement out recently and found an old outdoor AC unit cover. I was about to toss it but the idea hit me that I might make a simple frame to fit the inside of this and mount it behind my miter saw, sort of a large bag maybe to collect chips flying behind it. I usually have a 2 1/2" hose hooked to it but it still throws chips and dust behind it. I think I'll see if I can angle the bag so it makes the chips build up in the bottom and adapt a hose to this so they're sucked on out once they fall down there. I'd imagine an outdoor barbecue grill cover might also be made to work like this. The AC cover is nice since it's tarp material, already formed into a cube with one side opened up, effectively making a large, tarp like bag. If anyone else wants to try it, you might even be able to get these cheaply on clearance this time of year in some of the big box stores. Walmart maybe? It won't be pretty but it should work.


----------



## spowers[ (Apr 10, 2010)

If you use a below table dust collection system, you will not need an above table dust collection system. This includes "through the router fence" collection as well. It makes a lot of sense going this way!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chip, The primary goal of the VacGuard is to guard the bit when working with bearing guided bits. Adding the light and vacuum are useful improvements over most common bit guard designs.


----------



## spowers[ (Apr 10, 2010)

Dust collection hoses hanging around a work area often times present a danger to the routeree. A well lit area is obvious. But to get rid of those hoses is a convenience as well as improvement in safety!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chip, I do not consider having one hose hooked to a router table in any way unsafe. Under the table or behind it doesn't make much difference. Not using dust collection is what would be defined as unsafe.

My Router Workshop table has Oak Park's Vac-u-plate system. This does a great job but is not effective when using bearing guided bits and no fence. In the first photo you can see one of the two ports in the plate. In the second photo you can see how I modified my box joint jigs to allow this port to capture the bulk of the dust. The third photo shows that even when through routing a slot the side port captures most of the dust.

This project suggestion is an inexpensive way for everyone to guard their bit and capture the bulk of the dust; it is an easy and fun little project.


----------



## Blakewnelson94 (Feb 21, 2014)

Really cool idea, and practical to implement, thanks for the great write up!


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and pictures.


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

thanks for the wonderful explanation...


----------



## Jimwarren (Jan 13, 2015)

Very helpful to me thank u mick. I am going to build one today .The forum has help me with my wood work and my I pad thank again


----------

